# before I dive in...



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I just wanted to double check my rooting process. I flash cwm recovery in Odin. Then I install a rooted ee4 kernel correct?


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Correct. Or you can Odin any of the Odin packages that have a rom, cwm, and kernal in one package.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok thank you. I'm trying to read up and learn the process for Samsung devices because I've had Motorola devices in the past. Just wanted to be completely sure I was reading the directions correctly before I dive in.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved out of the developer form and into general.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

"ro6666lt said:


> moved out of the developer form and into general.


Oops sorry about that.


----------

